# Pregnancy Close to 40 and Risks...



## Ms Elizabeth

I know a lot of this topic is all over the place and there's nothing set in stone...but I am just curious of other's experience.

When I was pregnant with my son, I was 36 years old. I had the Maternity21 test done. Results were Downs 1:3461 and Tri 13/18 was 1:6381.

Now I'm 38 and considering #2. As I'm closer to 40, I know the risks increase (I know everyone is different and there's no real science to this). 

So my question is this....

I was so surprised my numbers were what they were. I guess I read so much about how my age range should be 1:300...I was expecting something more around that area. So for #2...the average is 1:100....what expectations should I set for myself for the future?

Just curious what other's have experienced. Can you go from 1:3000 to 1:10? 

Numbers are just numbers and won't ever change anything for me, I just like to plan ahead properly! :hugs:


----------



## Scout

I got pregnant with daughter 2 months before turning 46. My risks were 1:11 for trisomy 13 and 18 and 1:17 for trisomy 21. This was based on my age alone and no other factors. At 40, I'd expect the risk to quite a bit less. Good luck!!


----------



## dimmu

I'm 38 and pregnant with #2. I was also worried about the risks, but decided to only have harmony or some other more detailed testing done if something alarming came up in my NT scan. Thankfully the NT scan was just fine. 
My risk for down's was 1:750, trisomy 18 less than 1:50,000 and trisomy 13 1:12,000. I can't remember what the results were with my last pregnancy, I believe down's was something like 1:6,000 but I was 32 at the time so I assume my age was a factor this time.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

dimmu said:


> I'm 38 and pregnant with #2. I was also worried about the risks, but decided to only have harmony or some other more detailed testing done if something alarming came up in my NT scan. Thankfully the NT scan was just fine.
> My risk for down's was 1:750, trisomy 18 less than 1:50,000 and trisomy 13 1:12,000. I can't remember what the results were with my last pregnancy, I believe down's was something like 1:6,000 but I was 32 at the time so I assume my age was a factor this time.

Wishing you the best! Thanks for replying.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Scout said:


> I got pregnant with daughter 2 months before turning 46. My risks were 1:11 for trisomy 13 and 18 and 1:17 for trisomy 21. This was based on my age alone and no other factors. At 40, I'd expect the risk to quite a bit less. Good luck!!


Thank you! I know the numbers can be anywhere...just curious what others have experienced.


----------



## kerrymom

I am pregnant with baby number three, and I will be 39 in June. I had the Progeny test done at 10 weeks and it came back negative for the major trisomies. I was worried about birth defects, but I read that moms older then 35 have much lower odds of birth defects. So far everything looks good.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

kerrymom said:


> I am pregnant with baby number three, and I will be 39 in June. I had the Progeny test done at 10 weeks and it came back negative for the major trisomies. I was worried about birth defects, but I read that moms older then 35 have much lower odds of birth defects. So far everything looks good.

:hugs: glad everything is well! Over 35 the numbers are scary...but not always reality! I know the older we get....some Dr's make it doom and gloom!! Mone never likes me to worry, but I always need to know what to expect.


----------

